# Auqua Vu problem.



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I charged the Auqua Vu this weekend and turned it on and the monitor seems to not be working. I switch from camera one to camera two and still no picture. My Aqua Vu is about 4 years old and I've never had any problems with it. Is there somewhere I can get it repaired? I doubt Auqua Vu will cover it under warranty since it's 4 years old.


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Replace the battery.


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

Could be the cable to the monitor. Aqua Vu does repair them; have to call for a return number and ship it to them; had a couple worked on by them; one was a complete overhaul still much cheaper than a new unit.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Check your fuse on the front right side. I had that problem last year.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I'll second that fuse possibilty. Last year I reversed the polarity accidently and no screen. Took a couple minutes and some screaming at the screen but figured it out. Since then I have a small box of fuses taped to my aqua view.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Test the battery - just for the heck of it.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I checked the fuse and the connections at the battery and where the power chord plugs into the monitor and where the camera cable plugs into the monitor and it still isn't working. When I turn it on the red indicator light that lets you know the unit is on seemed kind of dim. So I am giving it another charge to see if maybe i didn't have a good connection to the charger. I hardly ever use it so I can't believe the monitor would have went out on it.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm betting if its not your fuse then its the battery. It's 12volt, so if you have to take one out of the tractor,car,boat, cordless drill etc. 12v is 12v. Hope you can get it working.

Lovin


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

left it charge again over night last night turned it on and the monitor lit up but there was no picture then the longer I let it run the the smaller the picture (which was just light) on the monitor it got then after about 2 or 3 minutes it went blank and there was nothing. In the morning I am going to try using the Vexilar battery and see what happens. If it still doesn't work then I'm gonna have to send it somewhere to get it fixed.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Definatly sounds like the battery now. When on the lake last year after running the camera all day thats sounds like what happened to my screen. Hey, cheap fix. 

Mark's Bait and Tackle listed on here sells the vex batteries.

Lovin Life


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I have had the same problem before. For me it was just a bad battery.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

So what was the outcome SS ? Battery ?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Anybody know anything about the condensors going bad on these things?


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Sorry I haven't had a chance to fiddle with it yet. I'm gonna check it tonight and I'll let you all know. I'm hoping it's just the battery.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Ok so I bought a new battery for the Aqua Vu and it wasn't the battery. I still have no picture. The monitor lights up but no picture. Tried adjusting the contrast and all the other adjustments but still nothing going with a picture. So the monitor took a dump or the camera has gone out. It has to be one of those two things. So I don't know what my next step is, I can't afford to buy a new one and really don't think nature vision is gonna cover it because i'm past the one year warranty.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Sam, Go to their website and see if they have a troubleshooting section..... It may somehow be something simple. I too have one. Don't recall if it has inline or inside fuses or anything like that?


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Saugeye Sam,

where are you located at ? I can meet up with you and you can try my camerea on your monitor, or vise vera. That sucks, I thought for sure it was going to be the battery ! Dang !


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

It's the condensors. Just had mine fixed. The parts were $13.70 but the labor was $75. Wish i'd have known they were going to charge me all that. No way i can get all my money back if i sell it now. Here's their number. 724 962 7305 Ask for Jack sr. Took them a couple hours to figure and fix it.
Electronic Consumer Service. Mine works perfect now.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks Chaunc gonna give them a call. I'm not sweating it if I don't get to use it for a while as long as it's fixable. My Vexilar still works and to me that's more important than the camera.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Chaunc, are those in the monitor then ?


----------

